# cool bargain bin amp



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

for those who can solder there is a world of great tone in a tweaked Valve JR 

secondly... it looks like the valve JR and an expensive boutiqe amp from gibson are 

actually closely related 

http://youtu.be/yQl_1EqxnBE

p


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hey that is GREAT!! good info....if I ever see one of those cheap I'll be sure to pick it up

listened to the oscars clip as well, nice playing!! and tone


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

these pop up on kijiji quite often here in edmonton


very popular amp to mod.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

Interesting, I have the same version of the VJ head that is shown in the video. I've already done the JP1 mod that a lot of people do on these amps (along with a switch to enable/disable the mod)...I'll pick up some parts next time I'm out and do this mod as well.

I also have all the guts to assemble another (earlier version) VJ that I was going to build into a little ammo box amp head, but that project got derailed and is only started...maybe I'll mod it into a little GA5 head or put it in a Champ combo cabinet.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Thought I'd check around for the Valve Jr and found it was no longer listed at L&M. No longer on Epiphone web site. Looks like they've discontinued all amps. Looks like it's a used market now for this amp.


----------

